# Como activar un rele de 24 voltios con una muy pequeña corriente de 12 voltios



## moisglez (Jul 2, 2010)

Buenas,  necesitaria saber como podria activar un rele de 24 voltios con la señal que viene de un led de 12 voltios, porque esta señal es demasiado de*B*il para alimentar un rele y la unica fuente que tengo es de 24 voltios de hay q*UE* tenga q*UE* poner un rele de 24v.
  He leido algo de que con transistores pero ya he intentado hacer un circuito con ellos y siempre se me queman y no consigo hacerlo funcionar, asi que haber si alguno me puede hechar una manita, no tengo mucha idea de electronica pero me gusta.

  Un saludo a todos y gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola Moisglez, bienvenido al foro.


Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version II)

12) Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema en el que estás trabajando, publicalo. No somos adivinos y no tenemos idea de qué cosa estás hablando.

Por favor, ¿podrías publicar el esquema, las tensiones y las corrientes de las que hablás?

Saludos


----------



## moisglez (Jul 2, 2010)

Muy buenas, si se me olvido poner el circuito, creo que seria algo como este, lo unico que el rele no es de 120ohmnios, sino de 270ohmnios y creo que uno de los diodos sobra, haber si me podeis confirmar, y ademas deberia meterle 24 voltios al rele por lo que creo que deberia meter otra resistencia de 270 ohmnios en la entrada de los 24 voltios para que al rele le llegases 12 voltios.
Gracias


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2010)

Perdona pero no termino de enterrme.

En tu esquema no aparecen los 24V por ningún lado.


Saludos.


----------



## moisglez (Jul 3, 2010)

Si me equivoque al pegar el esquema, pegue el esquema con el que comence en vez del corregido, el que yo quiero es este que pongo ahora pero no se si el transistor valdra y si la resistencia en la señal del transistor es la corriente.
Gracias


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2010)

El título del post no coincide con el tema.
Edítalo antes de que sea tarde.

Otra pregunta mas:

Si el led va a 12V.
¿No puedes alimentar también tu relé a 12V?

Saludos.


----------



## moisglez (Jul 3, 2010)

Es que la señal de 12 voltios vienen de un sistema electronico bastante complejo, al cual el entran 24 voltios y da una señal de salida de 12 voltios para una alarma, pero la señal es tan devil que no consigo activar ningun rele, asi que la corriente que yo tengo para activar el rele son 24 voltios aunque si esto no fuera posible ya veria que puedo hacer para conseguir sacar los 12 voltios de algun lado.
Gracias por tu rapida respuestas


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2010)

Mira este post de Fogonazo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulada-zener-tres-salidas-12762/

Olvídate del transitor 2N 3904, coloca uno de mas potencia como el BD 139, o el que viene en el post.
Sigue respetando el diodo 4001 en paralelo con el relé y añádele tambien (en paralelo relé, 4001) un condensador de 100 nF.

Saludos.


----------



## moisglez (Jul 3, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta, si no entiendo mal el circuito que tu me dices es como el que te acabo de pintar, haber si me lo puedes confirmar.


----------



## moisglez (Jul 3, 2010)

Buenas otra vez, haber si es mas sencillo con un optoacoplador, pero no se si seria exactamente asi el circuito, haber si alguno me puede hechar una manita
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 3, 2010)

moisglez dijo:


> Buenas otra vez, haber si es mas sencillo con un optoacoplador, pero no se si seria exactamente asi el circuito, haber si alguno me puede hechar una manita
> Gracias



Los opto-aisladores son para manejar bajos niveles de corriente, *NO* para accionar un relee.

Te recuerdo:
*Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*

*11)* Antes de hacer una consulta pensá *Bien* que cosa quieres hacer, ! NO es correcto que enloquezcas al Foro con tus cambios de ideas sobre la marcha ¡.


----------



## moisglez (Jul 3, 2010)

Pues perdonar si os he liado, no era mi intencion volveros loco


----------



## luisval22 (Jul 4, 2010)

consigue un rele de 12 voltios


----------



## moisglez (Jul 5, 2010)

con un rele no me valetan solo, ya que la señal de 12 voltios que tengo no da el consumo necesario para activarlo, ya probe con un rele y casi me desaparece el votaje


----------



## Cacho (Jul 5, 2010)

Poné un esquema entero de todo lo que estás haciendo y cómo lo estás conectando.
Algo mal hay ahí, pero no se puede saber a menos que se vea el esquema entero.

Saludos


----------



## jol45 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola moisgles.
He leido tu problema y he llegado a algunas conclusiones.
El circuito que tu tienes en principio funciona, pero la señal para activarlo es muy debil.Por tanto nesecitas un sitema con mas ganancia de corriente que no logras con un solo transistor. Debes poner al menos 2 transistores en configuracion Darlington. pero invierte la señal, por tanto recomiendo poner tres Transistores para tener la salida al rele directa 
La resistencia de 270 Ohms recomiendo bajarla a 220 Ohms y de 1 Watt de potencia (Debera disipar aprox 1/2 Watt)
Adjunto circuito

Muchos saludos


----------



## moisglez (Jul 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias jol45,probare haber con este esquema. que yo creo que si que puede ser la solucion.


----------

